# Drywall Repair Around Sprinkler Head



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

A building had a leaking sprinkler head fixed. They want me to fix the drywall. I'm afraid sanding and stuff could set off the sprinkler and turn into a disaster. Any helpful tips on this one?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Most sprinklers engage with low heat not dust or smoke. Try wrapping with tin foil or plastic first. We have used dixie cups cup spraying out large commercial spaces.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

sanding will not set of the sprinkler head ,It can trigger the smoke alarms but i have not seen sprinklers that it would trigger they usually have a glass vial with red liquid in them just do not hit the head and you should be fine ,
We had to hang about 100 sheets of 5/8 in a ceiling where the whole system was live and it was a little nerve racking .the job super had to show me the sprinkler room and wich valves to shut in case we broke one it was above the soscial security office so that could have gotten ugly quick lol


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Most sprinklers engage with low heat not dust or smoke. Try wrapping with tin foil or plastic first. We have used dixie cups cup spraying out large commercial spaces.


exactly and wrap any close smoke detectors with plastic and tape it up good so ya dont het a visit from the fire dept


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm more concerned about the vibration and that little vial. Yeah.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a guy hit a 2" feed line with a boom truck. Now that was a lot of water very quickly. Those floors were so clean. The building owner was thrilled. Got new sprinlker lines on my insurance companies dimes and one hell of a floor cleaning. 

The fire marshal was much less impressed at 5:45 on a Friday. .


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I had a guy hit a 2" feed line with a boom truck. Now that wall a lot of water very quickly. Those floors were so clean. The building owner was thrilled. Got new sprinlker lines on my insurance companies dimes and one hell of a floor cleaning.
> 
> The fire marshal was much less impressed at 5:45 on a Friday. .



 Dohhh............:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've hit a few in my days.............Been lucky so far!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

This was a pre civil war building and Id guess the line was from the 60's. It just took a little nudgen to set off the explosion.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

instock said:


> A building had a leaking sprinkler head fixed. They want me to fix the drywall. I'm afraid sanding and stuff could set off the sprinkler and turn into a disaster. Any helpful tips on this one?


dont sand it ...:laughingut it on tight


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

If im working around a live system i put little red cages around the heads incase they get accidently get hit it prevents damage to the heads.

Also if you want to keep them clean if your spraying, gently wrap aluminum foil around the head.

Btw They make a thing u jam into the head to stop the water. Mcmastercarr sells it.

I always get nervous and be very carefull when changing the estcusions on sprinkler heads.


----------

